
If Your Saltshaker Doesn’t Have Bluetooth, Why Do You Even Use Salt? - dankohn1
http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/05/if-your-saltshaker-doesnt-stream-music-you-should-feel-bad.html
======
gumby
Shh. My new crowdsourced project is a saltshaker that uses RN/NN to determine
the amount of salt required. It uses IoT cameras to determine your
physiological and euphoric response to salting various forms of food,
uploading the data the the cloud for analysis.

But it's not simply the _amount_ of salt. It's the grain size that should be
appropriate to your meal, the music, your current emotional state and the
importance of the occasion. So your shaker subscribes to a salt subscription
in which we send you regular packets of salt, selected by our sodium
sommelier, which are ground to perfection on a just-in-time bases before
delivery to your plate.

Through a special deal with Task Rabbit, someone can come to your house to
perform the refill.

~~~
jimmies
We will deliver salt refills to your door every two weeks with an easy 9.99/mo
subscription. Each bag is QR-coded so you know exactly where the salt comes
from. We also only sources from local, organic, gluten-free farms. In the rare
case of a salt recall, we can do that do.

Therefore, the salt shaker won't work without an internet connection.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Just wait until your users hack the bags, squeezing the salt out with the bare
hands, the VCs won't like that.

~~~
gumby
I'm gonna hit this site with a DMCA complaint, claiming infringement by you!

------
logfromblammo
In the show _Rick and Morty_ , Rick builds a robot to pass the butter. Not one
to do anything halfway [until he gets bored], Rick uses an advanced AI to
control the robot. When the AI inquires, "What is my purpose?" the answer is
"You pass the butter."

That little robot is all of us. But at least a life dedicated to passing the
butter is better than one devoted to just holding the salt.

~~~
metaphorm
robot's response "OH...MY...GOD..."

rick's response "Yeah, I know. Welcome to the club buddy."

------
Neliquat
But does it interface with my smart toilet to adjust my electrolyte balance?
Worth remembering the 1st smart device was arguably a coffeepot.

~~~
protomyth
Given how many coffeepots are in American workplaces and how dangerous a dumb
coffeepot can be, I would imagine there was a lot of economic pressure to make
coffeepots smarter and safer.

~~~
pjc50
I think parent comment was referring to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot)
(1991)

------
Finnucane
It's clearly not smart enough. It still requires manual shaking, and some
level of thought process for the user to decide how much salt to put on the
food. That should be automated. As an aside, it should post to the cook's
Facebook wall that the prepared food was insufficiently salted, because who
can pass up a chance for public internet shaming?

------
netsharc
Does it have a subscription that delivers specially packaged salt with QR-code
on the packaging to know if the salt has gone bad?

Salt Rights Management, hah.

I suppose Nestlé and maybe Flint Water Company would like this model for
water. "Due to scarcity, we have surge pricing for clean water at the moment.
Please agree to get water dispensed."

------
Avshalom
It should definitely use facial recognition to ensure no one uses more than
their daily allowance of sodium.

------
jpl56
How do I check my salt consumption if I take my saltshaker out for picnic? It
certainly needs a SIM card slot with a specific data plan (no more than
$5,99/mo will be OK) with free download of the songs excerpts that will be
played while shaking.

------
davidgerard
This product is clearly completely and grossly inadequate due to its lack of
Blockchain.

